# Расширяем репертуар аккордеониста. (Осторожно, иллюстрации!)



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

Бодрого всем.
Выкладываю своё видение на лёгкий жанр.
Цель - расширить репертуар родного инструмента.
Конструктивная критика приветствуется)
Начнём с
*Паоло Пиццигони - "Свет и тени"*
Ноты:

Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*F. Marino - "Cristina"*
Ноты:








Yandex


Finds everything



yadi.sk




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*"Саратовские переборы" обр. В. Кузнецова*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Yandex


Finds everything



yadi.sk




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*E. Carrara, G. Ghestem - "Valse a reaction"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Yandex


Finds everything



yadi.sk




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*A. Verchuren - "Style musette"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*Астор Пьяццолла - танго "Пожалуйста"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*G. Viseur & L. Ferrari - "Les Bluets"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*Richard Galliano - "La Valse a Margaux"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*Louis Peguri - "Feux follets"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*A. Tedeschi & J. Peyronin - "Cielo de Sevilla"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*M. Azzola & L. Peguri - "Mazurka des Champions"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*Jo Privat & R. Maurin - "Confidences"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*Albert Huard - "En coup de vent"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*A. Deprince & G. Maligne - "Cascades"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*M. Peguri & J. Peyronnin - "Martelette"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*Hubert Giraud - "JAVA-PAVANE"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Окт 2021)

*У. Ютила - «Французский визит»*
Ноты:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*Tony Murena & Pascal Groffe - "Accordeon-polka"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*Emile Vacher & Jean Peyronnin - "EN VITESSE"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*Joseph Colombo - "Amour Piémontais"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*Louis Corchia - "LA ROULOTTE"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*Etienne Lorin - "Clavietta musette"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*Michel Peguri & Jean Peyronnin - "FANTAISIE-POLKA"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*C. DI DUKA & J. COLOMBO - "CONVOITISE"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*Raymond Siozade - "Comét' valse"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*A. Verchuren & G. Ghestem - "Douche écossaise"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

*Marcel Azzola & Louis Peguri - "La fête des As"*
Ноты исп. ред.:








Яндекс


Найдётся всё



disk.yandex.ru




Иллюстрация:


----------



## gte_33 (15 Окт 2021)

У нас на курсе в училице учился аккордионист Коля Литвинов))


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Окт 2021)

gte_33 написал(а):


> У нас на курсе в училице учился аккордионист Коля Литвинов))


Совпадение? Не думаю))


----------



## gte_33 (16 Окт 2021)

А как он задачи по гармонии решал на уроках Александра Михайловича. Настоящий гений!


----------



## Николай Литвинов (29 Окт 2021)

*A. Deprince & F. Dominicy - "LE VIRTUOSE DES BOIS"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Ноя 2021)

*Б. Мокроусов, обр. А. Корчевого - "Одинокая гармонь"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (25 Ноя 2021)

*F.Marino - "Cristina"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (10 Дек 2021)

*Ю. Пешков - "Парижский вальс" из сюиты "Ретро"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## ivankarpovich (10 Дек 2021)

Браво, Николай!


----------



## Николай Литвинов (10 Дек 2021)

ivankarpovich написал(а):


> Браво, Николай!


Спасибо!


----------



## Николай Литвинов (23 Дек 2021)

*А. На Юн Кин - "Новогодняя увертюра"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Дормидонт (4 Янв 2022)

С ума сойти!
Это что-то за гранью человеческих возможностей.
Это ж сколько трудов помимо Богом даденного таланта?


----------



## MAN (4 Янв 2022)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> Это ж сколько трудов помимо Богом даденного таланта?


В том-то и дело, что такой эффект дают труды, точно направленные как раз на развитие дарованного Богом таланта, а у тех, что помимо, результаты обычно не столь поразительны.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (6 Янв 2022)

Спасибо за столь высокую оценку. Но спешу Вас уверить, что большинство из этих произведений, сможет исполнить любой ребенок 4-5 годов обучения на инструменте. Мне хотелось бы, чтобы эти ноты приносили не только пользу, но и радость, начинающим исполнителям))


----------



## Николай Литвинов (6 Янв 2022)

*J. Peyronnin - "Accordeon-samba"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## kep (6 Янв 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> *J. Peyronnin - "Accordeon-samba"*


Так вот ты какой, «цыплёнок жареный»!


----------



## Дормидонт (8 Янв 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> Спасибо за столь высокую оценку. Но спешу Вас уверить, что большинство из этих произведений, сможет исполнить любой ребенок 4-5 годов обучения на инструменте. Мне хотелось бы, чтобы эти ноты приносили не только пользу, но и радость, начинающим исполнителям))


Скромность - достоинство, если нет других. А у Вас они есть. Так шта-а-а-а... позвольте нам оценить их.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (27 Янв 2022)

*Jo Privat & Maurice Vittenet - "La Sorcière"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Янв 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> *Jo Privat & Maurice Vittenet - "La Sorcière"*
> Иллюстрация:


Николай - спасибо!
Классный звук. Какие микрофоны используете? Аудиодорожку обрабатываете?
Спасибо еще раз))


----------



## Николай Литвинов (28 Янв 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Николай - спасибо!
> Классный звук. Какие микрофоны используете? Аудиодорожку обрабатываете?
> Спасибо еще раз))


Здравствуйте, Игорь. 
Микрофоны shure sm57, и звук, конечно обработан, так-как пишется всё в обычной комнате.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (10 Фев 2022)

*E. Baraldi - "Baraldinette"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (24 Фев 2022)

*M. Peguri & J. Peyronnin - "BOURRASQUE"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (10 Мар 2022)

*J. Colombo & C. Di Duca - "RIVALITE"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (31 Мар 2022)

*Русская народная песня - "Ночка тёмная", обработка А. Шалаева.*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (14 Апр 2022)

*Emile Vacher & Jean Peyronnin - "Valse de l'abbaye"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (28 Апр 2022)

*Emile Carrara - "Valse a Deddy"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (19 Май 2022)

*V. Guerino & J. Colombo - "San sebastiano"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## kep (19 Май 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> *V. Guerino & J. Colombo - "San sebastiano"*
> Иллюстрация:


Николай Литвинов Как всегда, блестящее исполнение!
Скажите, а суженная стереокартина - это из-за акустики комнаты? С Вашими микрофонами можно попробовать XY комбинацию, стойка позволяет и влияние акустики будет минимально.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (21 Май 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Николай Литвинов Как всегда, блестящее исполнение!
> Скажите, а суженная стереокартина - это из-за акустики комнаты? С Вашими микрофонами можно попробовать XY комбинацию, стойка позволяет и влияние акустики будет минимально.


Благодарю. Я пробовал, разные расположения микрофонов и в том числе игрался с панорамой тоже. На мой вкус, звучание инструмента максимально приближено к тому, что я слышу в голове) И будь у меня возможность записи в хорошем помещении, я бы и от эффекта (plate) отказался. В общем, чем меньше технических ухищрений, тем лучше(в идеале) Но я прекрасно понимаю, что у каждого слушателя, а тем более исполнителя, есть своё представление о правильном звучании.


----------



## kep (21 Май 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> Я пробовал, разные расположения микрофонов и в том числе игрался с панорамой тоже. На мой вкус, звучание инструмента максимально приближено к тому, что я слышу в голове)


Вот видеозапись разных вариантов панорамы (и микрофонов) очень хорошего аккордеона. Прекрасно иллюстрирует варианты (я там отозвался в первом комментарии).


----------



## Николай Литвинов (21 Май 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Вот видеозапись разных вариантов панорамы (и микрофонов) очень хорошего аккордеона. Прекрасно иллюстрирует варианты (я там отозвался в первом комментарии).


Из всех вариантов на видео, я выбрал бы 80%. Мне не нравится разведенная панорама на сольном инструменте. По микрофонам: в идеале для записи, хотелось бы попробовать что-нибудь типа "NEUMANN U87". Для сцены я бы выбрал, что-нибудь из ассортимента harmonik, но их я живьем не слышал, хотя демки звучат очень достойно. А пара shure57 - это бюджетный компромисс желаний и возможностей))


----------



## kep (21 Май 2022)

Губа не дура 
Neumann споёт от любой акустики кроме, пожалуй, перкуссии. и там разрешение такое, что начинают слышатся тонкие детали звука, скрипы меха, ход клавиш - иногда хочется загрубить. 
а про панораму, полностью принимаю Вашу точку зрения. Но на 80% бас неизбежно уходит на второй план - а он у Вас настолько красив - и по партиям и по тембру - что его хочется слышать более явственно.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (21 Май 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Губа не дура
> Neumann споёт от любой акустики кроме, пожалуй, перкуссии. и там разрешение такое, что начинают слышатся тонкие детали звука, скрипы меха, ход клавиш - иногда хочется загрубить.
> а про панораму, полностью принимаю Вашу точку зрения. Но на 80% бас неизбежно уходит на второй план - а он у Вас настолько красив - и по партиям и по тембру - что его хочется слышать более явственно.


Особенно остро проблема баланса рук стоит при смене регистров. Когда на фаготе баса многовато, а на баяне маловато. В общем, нет предела совершенству))


----------



## Николай Литвинов (3 Июн 2022)

А. Шалаев - "Хороводная"
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (16 Июн 2022)

*E. Vacher & J. Peyronnin - "Flèche d'Or"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (30 Июн 2022)

*Maurice Alexander - "Java du printemps"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (14 Июл 2022)

*Robert Trognee & Pandera - "Souvenir de Bonifacio*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## kep (14 Июл 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> *Robert Trognee & Pandera - "Souvenir de Bonifacio*
> Иллюстрация:


Ох, какие басы роскошные!


----------



## Николай Литвинов (11 Авг 2022)

*V. Guerino & J. Colombo - "Les cadets d’Albi"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (2 Сен 2022)

*А. Шалаев - "Оренбургский платок" на тему песни Г. Пономаренко*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (29 Сен 2022)

*J. Colombo - "Germaine"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## ivankarpovich (4 Окт 2022)




----------



## Николай Литвинов (20 Окт 2022)

*Roger Dufas - "Princesse - Accordeon"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## kep (20 Окт 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> *Roger Dufas - "Princesse - Accordeon"*


Николай, браво за исполнение!
Что же касается записи, я все-таки думаю, что стерео панорама может быть шире. Вот иллюстрация: в этом видео стерео отменное.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (21 Окт 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Николай, браво за исполнение!
> Что же касается записи, я все-таки думаю, что стерео панорама может быть шире. Вот иллюстрация: в этом видео стерео отменное.


А я, таки, снова буду возражать) При прослушивании данного трека у меня стойкое ощущение, что исполнителя распилили и растащили в стороны, либо играют два человека. Плюс очень зажатое звучание инструмента. Опять же, на мой вкус. Но для чистоты эксперимента, я на досуге попробую сделать варианты с разной панорамой. Будем послушать)


----------



## kep (21 Окт 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> А я, таки, снова буду возражать) При прослушивании данного трека у меня стойкое ощущение, что исполнителя распилили и растащили в стороны, либо играют два человека. Плюс очень зажатое звучание инструмента. Опять же, на мой вкус. Но для чистоты эксперимента, я на досуге попробую сделать варианты с разной панорамой. Будем послушать)


Зажатое звучание, возможно, от электронности инструмента 
Но вот запись акустики и практически в тех же условиях, что Ваша:





А вот здесь - сверхблизкая панорама, практически, в голове сидит. Мне нравится полной передачей нюансов звука.





Прошу прощения за оффтоп, не примите за очернительство: мне очень нравится Ваше исполнение.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (24 Окт 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Зажатое звучание, возможно, от электронности инструмента
> Но вот запись акустики и практически в тех же условиях, что Ваша:
> 
> 
> ...


Классный дядька) Хорошо звучит, качество записи гораздо лучше, чем я могу себе позволить. Бах и Скарлатти, как будто созданы для баяна (не всё, конечно). Единственно, что бросается в ухо - это строй инструмента, но это меня уже в другую сторону понесло) Хотя настройка инструмента - это прям глобальная головная боль.


----------



## kep (24 Окт 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> Единственно, что бросается в ухо - это строй инструмента, но это меня уже в другую сторону понесло) Хотя настройка инструмента - это прям глобальная головная боль.


Для него, видимо, тоже


----------



## Николай Литвинов (10 Ноя 2022)

*Tony Murena & Robert Trognée - "L'infidèle"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## Николай Литвинов (24 Ноя 2022)

*О. Строк - "Моё последнее танго"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## kep (24 Ноя 2022)

Браво! Помимо превосходного исполнения и звука, Вы открыли новый жанр: танго с котиками


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (24 Ноя 2022)

В детстве любимая пластинка была танго Строка в исполнии ансамбля Мелодия. У меня их было две штуки. Вторую купили после запиливания первой. Мой рип с этой пластинки с другими записями в качестве бонусов до сих пор живёт в интернетах.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (25 Ноя 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Браво! Помимо превосходного исполнения и звука, Вы открыли новый жанр: танго с котиками


Благодарю. А это трёхцветное лицо, постоянно пытается отжать место моего инструмента)) И, кстати, в этот раз панорама разведена на 10%. Правда микрофоны стоят достаточно близко и поэтому эффект минимальный.


----------



## Дормидонт (25 Ноя 2022)

Нет слов. Великолепно.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (26 Ноя 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> *Tony Murena & Robert Trognée - "L'infidèle"*
> Иллюстрация:


Николай, я восхищен. Деликатно, тонко, мастерски. Если не секрет, где вы учились? В эстрадном репертуаре не часто слышу аккордеонистов тонко владеющих звуковедением.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (28 Ноя 2022)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> Нет слов. Великолепно.


Благодарю.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (28 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Николай, я восхищен. Деликатно, тонко, мастерски. Если не секрет, где вы учились? В эстрадном репертуаре не часто слышу аккордеонистов тонко владеющих звуковедением.


Спасибо, Михаил. Конечно не секрет. Ростовская государственная консерватория им. С.В. Рахманинова.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (28 Ноя 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> Спасибо, Михаил. Конечно не секрет. Ростовская государственная консерватория им. С.В. Рахманинова.


У кого учились?
У вашего Бугари бас цп?


----------



## Николай Литвинов (28 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> У кого учились?
> У вашего Бугари бас цп?


Учился у Людмилы Васильевны Варавиной. Бас цельнопланочный)


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (28 Ноя 2022)

Там в РнД прям эпицентр аккордеонистов. Живого Поелуева можно увидеть. Прям вот так вот потрогать...


----------



## Mikhael Shur (29 Ноя 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Там в РнД прям эпицентр аккордеонистов. Живого Поелуева можно увидеть. Прям вот так вот потрогать...


Поелуева можно и на ютьюб посмотреть, а вот с живим Шишкиным пообщаться - это ростовчанам очень повезло.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (29 Ноя 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> Учился у Людмилы Васильевны Варавиной. Бас цельнопланочный)


Николай, если вас не затруднит, напишите пару слов о вашем инструменте. Очень нравится тембр, прекрасный бас. В каком году сделан, какие голоса и тд. Брали с фабрики или б/у. Какие недостатки можете отметить у Бугари?


----------



## Николай Литвинов (29 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Николай, если вас не затруднит, напишите пару слов о вашем инструменте. Очень нравится тембр, прекрасный бас. В каком году сделан, какие голоса и тд. Брали с фабрики или б/у. Какие недостатки можете отметить у Бугари?


Инструмент брали новым в 1997 году, через Ю. П. Дрангу. По его же совету сразу была заказана басовая планка. Мастера к сожалению не знаю. Достаточно долго инструмент разыгрывался, примерно около года. Очень долго держалась заводская настройка. При том, что пришлось несколько навигаций кататься с ним на пароходах. Один раз отдавал в настройку мастеру, который сотрудничал с "pigini", на тот момент начали плыть несколько голосов и результат меня не порадовал. Буквально через 3-4 месяца, поплывшие голоса снова начали ползти. На тот момент инструменту было 12-13 лет. В плане эксплуатации, я могу сравнивать только с супитой, на которой я отзанимался всё училище и это, конечно, небо и земля)) Единственно, что может быть минусом - это меньшая мензура, чем на привычных "WELTMEISTER", особенно между белыми и чёрными клавишами и непривычно малый ход этих самых клавиш. На клапанах фетр, он со временем прибивается и клапана стучат громче, чем поролон, но зато и ходят гораздо дольше) По механике проблем нет до сих пор. За всё время два раза полностью сам разбирал правую механику, так-как насасывает уйму мусора)) Опять же, всё это не показатель, ведь все инструменты различаются достаточно сильно. И любой новый инструмент - это "кот в мешке".


----------



## Mikhael Shur (30 Ноя 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> Инструмент брали новым в 1997 году, через Ю. П. Дрангу. По его же совету сразу была заказана басовая планка. Мастера к сожалению не знаю. Достаточно долго инструмент разыгрывался, примерно около года. Очень долго держалась заводская настройка. При том, что пришлось несколько навигаций кататься с ним на пароходах. Один раз отдавал в настройку мастеру, который сотрудничал с "pigini", на тот момент начали плыть несколько голосов и результат меня не порадовал. Буквально через 3-4 месяца, поплывшие голоса снова начали ползти. На тот момент инструменту было 12-13 лет. В плане эксплуатации, я могу сравнивать только с супитой, на которой я отзанимался всё училище и это, конечно, небо и земля)) Единственно, что может быть минусом - это меньшая мензура, чем на привычных "WELTMEISTER", особенно между белыми и чёрными клавишами и непривычно малый ход этих самых клавиш. На клапанах фетр, он со временем прибивается и клапана стучат громче, чем поролон, но зато и ходят гораздо дольше) По механике проблем нет до сих пор. За всё время два раза полностью сам разбирал правую механику, так-как насасывает уйму мусора)) Опять же, всё это не показатель, ведь все инструменты различаются достаточно сильно. И любой новый инструмент - это "кот в мешке".


Николай, благодарю за подробный ответ. Учитывая год постройки инструмента многие вопросы отпали. К концу 90-х годов видимо еще остались мастера, умеющие работать с тембральной частью. Звук вашего инструмента значительно отличается от современных Бугари в лучшую сторону. Возможно дело не только в голосах, но и в качестве резонаторов.
Басовая планка заказывалась там же, в Италии?


----------



## Николай Литвинов (30 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Николай, благодарю вас подробный ответ. Учитывая год постройки инструмента многие вопросы отпали. К концу 90-х годов видимо еще остались мастера, умеющие работать с тембральной частью. Звук вашего инструмента значительно отличается от современных Бугари в лучшую сторону. Возможно дело не только в голосах, но и в качестве резонаторов.
> Басовая планка заказывалась там же, в Италии?


Басовую планку заказывали в Москве.
Качество изготовления инструментов беспокоит не только нас, но и струнников. Как баянисты гоняются за аккордами старых мастеров, так и домристы\балалаечники. Лучше всех из народников, в плане выбора инструмента, гитаристам. Есть инструменты на любой вкус и карман.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (30 Ноя 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> Качество изготовления инструментов беспокоит не только нас, но и струнников. Как баянисты гоняются за аккордами старых мастеров, так и домристы\балалаечники. Лучше всех из народников, в плане выбора инструмента, гитаристам. Есть инструменты на любой вкус и карман.


Да, вы абсолютно правы. 


Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> Басовую планку заказывали в Москве.


Всегда опасался таких "доработок". Цельная планка, изготовленная "чужими руками" и установленная в итальянца не редко оставляет ощущение чужеродности звука. Но в вашем случае вероятно руки мастера были очень хороши. Звучит прекрасно.
Полдня слушаю ваши записи - деликатно, без эстрадной пошлости и академического снобизма, тонко, легко и... безупречно. Подписался на ваш канал.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (30 Ноя 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Да, вы абсолютно правы.
> 
> Всегда опасался таких "доработок". Цельная планка, изготовленная "чужими руками" и установленная в итальянца не редко оставляет ощущение чужеродности звука. Но в вашем случае вероятно руки мастера были очень хороши. Звучит прекрасно.
> Полдня слушаю ваши записи - деликатно, без эстрадной пошлости и академического снобизма, тонко, легко и... безупречно. Подписался на ваш канал.


Я бы сам, также не решился на какие-либо переделки, но не последовать совету Юрия Петровича было бы глупо) Он на тот момент времени был один из немногих у кого был прямой доступ к этим инструментам. 
Благодарю за высокую оценку, пожилых способностей)) Надеюсь внести немного разнообразия в репертуар аккордеонистов. Хочется думать, что у нашего инструмента ещё всё впереди.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (30 Ноя 2022)

Аккордеоны как "Жигули". Двух одинаковых с завода нет. Итальянские корни! Каждый экземпляр едет по своему. Садишься в чужую машину точно такой же модели, а она ведёт себя абсолютно по другому. Это не говоря о "тюнингхаторах". Поэтому остаётся привыкать к тому что есть, если недостатки некритичны. Идеал всё равно недостижим.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (15 Дек 2022)

*A. Huard & S. Deplechin - "Radio - valse"*
Иллюстрация:


----------



## kep (15 Дек 2022)

Николай Литвинов написал(а):


> *A. Huard & S. Deplechin - "Radio - valse"*


Репертуар не только расширяется, но и повышается: техника филигранная, как повторить - ума не приложу 
Стерео сцена - просто конфетка, в этом виде лично мне кажется оптимально. Басы и правая четко слышны на своих местах (и не перепутаны, за что отдельное спасибо: половина аккордеонных записей идут как их слышит исполнитель, а не публика, с басами слева).


----------



## Mikhael Shur (16 Дек 2022)

Николай Литвинов, как всегда тонко, филигранно, без пошлости и снобизма. Слушаю с огромным удовольствием. 
Нет ли у вас ансамблевых записей? Было бы крайне интересно ознакомиться.


----------



## MAN (16 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> без пошлости и снобизма


Извините, а нельзя ли попросить вас привести какой-нибудь конкретный пример обратного? Просто хочется попытаться уяснить что именно имеется в виду применительно к исполнительству на аккордеоне под академической пошлостью и эстрадным снобизмом (ну или наоборот). В целях самообразования и саморазвития. Лучше конечно не в этой теме наверное. Можно новую создать, например под названием "Осторожно! Снобизм и пошлость.!


----------



## Mikhael Shur (16 Дек 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> Извините, а нельзя ли попросить вас привести какой-нибудь конкретный пример обратного? Просто хочется попытаться уяснить что именно имеется в виду применительно к исполнительству на аккордеоне под академической пошлостью и эстрадным снобизмом (ну или наоборот). В целях самообразования и саморазвития. Лучше конечно не в этой теме наверное. Можно новую создать, например под названием "Осторожно! Снобизм и пошлость.!


Боюсь замусорить тему, поэтому постараюсь ответить коротко. Под академическим снобизмом я подразумеваю подчеркнутую сдержанность в исполнении эстрадного репертуара. Сухое и строго выверенное исполнение. Демонстрацию технических возможностей. А под пошлостью - увлечение внешними эффектами и позерство (пример найдете сами без труда, его искать не нужно). Автор темы - пример "золотой середины", демонстрирующий чувство вкуса, стиля, достойную технику и погружение в музыкальный материал. 
Стоит отметить, что всё сказанное - чисто субъективные суждения. Шаблонов в искусстве нет.


----------



## Mikhael Shur (16 Дек 2022)

MAN, в продолжении вышесказанного. Послушайте окончание фраз у Николая. Тонкая и вполне естественная интонация. Ничего лишнего, при этом полная свобода.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (16 Дек 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Репертуар не только расширяется, но и повышается: техника филигранная, как повторить - ума не приложу
> Стерео сцена - просто конфетка, в этом виде лично мне кажется оптимально. Басы и правая четко слышны на своих местах (и не перепутаны, за что отдельное спасибо: половина аккордеонных записей идут как их слышит исполнитель, а не публика, с басами слева).


Я рад, что мы достигли согласия в плане звуковой картины. Хоть это и дело вкуса) На счет техники позволю себе не согласиться. Все таки техника - это удел молодых. Нам же пожилым исполнителям остается довольствоваться остатками координации)) Хотя периодически ловлю себя на мысли, что всё ещё пытаюсь кого то догнать. На счет "повторить". Мы, взрослые, слишком часто сами себя загоняем в выдуманные рамки, заранее убеждая себя, что это невозможно. Уверен, что проблема лишь в мотивации.


----------



## Николай Литвинов (16 Дек 2022)

Mikhael Shur написал(а):


> Николай Литвинов, как всегда тонко, филигранно, без пошлости и снобизма. Слушаю с огромным удовольствием.
> Нет ли у вас ансамблевых записей? Было бы крайне интересно ознакомиться.


Из ансамблевых записей сохранился только мой аспирантский, в жутком качестве)


----------



## Николай Литвинов (5 Янв 2023)

*Ramon MENDIZABAL - "CHISTERA"*
Иллюстрация:


----------

